# Teoria de la conspiracion del terremoto provocado en Haiti por USA



## nietzche (Ene 21, 2010)

Pues como todos los sucesos que causan revuelo he encontrado informacion pues un poco confusa, el terremoto en Hiti que fue devastador es un hecho lamentable, pero un dia me puse a pensar: Que pasaria si el terremoto de Haiti no fue de la naturaleza y fue de algun gobierno u organizacion?.
Pues a veces pienso ese tipo de cosas, imaginence, la policia y los militares de USA ya estan en Haiti, segun poniendo el orden, es algo como decir: invadimos Haiti con una pequeña arma que causa terremotos, y nos quedamos con.....
En la web encontre algo interesante, y es que segun se ha inventado una arma que causa terremotos, usando artefactos que segun invento Nikola Tesla y otros, sera?????
http://www.insurrectasypunto.org/in...i-denuncia-flota-rusa-&catid=7:notas&Itemid=7


----------



## alexus (Ene 21, 2010)

haiti no tiene nada, solo miseria, hay 100.000 abonados a la telefonia en todo el pais, eso dice bastante..

porque invadirlo? por ganar tierras? por la costa que tiene? favorable para construir vaaarios puertos? 

no solo estadounidenses hay en haiti.

un terremoto, mas una repilca, mas otra, mas otra, mas otro temblor grado 6 ayer...

eso es provocado??


----------



## MVB (Ene 21, 2010)

Bueno lo que yo digo es que la gente tiene demasiada imaginacion. Diario se inventan unas teorias sobre los sucesos. Caso 911( Que fue un autoataque), Que el calentamiento global es mentira.
PERSONALMENTE piienso que todo eso es solo con el fin de crear polemica y atraer atencion.


----------



## diegoja (Ene 21, 2010)

Planteas algo como la pelicula El Nucleo?? mmmm... no creo, ciencia ficcion..


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 21, 2010)

Justo estaba leyendo y viendo unos videos sobre el tema...

http://www.aporrea.org/tiburon/a93474.html
http://www.primicias.com.do/articulo,32325,html
http://www.aporrea.org/tiburon/n148944.html
http://rebelion.org/noticia.php?id=98755

http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/4...ue-EUA-causó-terremoto-en-HaitÍ---HAAARP.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPF5pcXQX78&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv1W8YFWIQo

Qué se yo...


----------



## nietzche (Ene 22, 2010)

Hay, el HAARP, ya lo habia escuchado antes, posiblemente esten en busca de: PETROLEO!!!!, o algo que les interese, no lo se, tmb se me hace muy raro que en la antartida esten cientificos ¨investigando¨, lo que buescan es el oro negro ke.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Ene 22, 2010)

jajajaj es cierto por algún motivo no estudian las causas del terremoto en los canales de televisión que raro no?


----------



## Don Barredora (Ene 22, 2010)

mmmmmmmm 

O uso un poco de sentido comun... o le creo al pelado con una remera de darth vader...  

La verdad no se a quien creerle..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 22, 2010)

claaaro es lo que hace el presidente de los EEUU cuando se aburre; provocar terremotos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 22, 2010)

Me encanto el pelado este, lo quiero de vendedor en mi negocio. que hdp, que manera de hablar pabadas todas pegaditas y con tantas ganas.

Un capo el gueon.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 22, 2010)

Don Barredora dijo:


> La verdad no se a quien creerle..



Estamos iguales. He visto varios tutoriales y videos que confirman que es realmente cierto el Proyecto HAARP. Ahora de ahí a que se utilice esto para "caprichos del Imperio" lo veo muy lejano... quien sabe.

Pero ademas ese tal Proyecto puede influenciar al ser humano, cito:


> Los Haarp potencialmente tendrían también la capacidad, de desintegrar objetos, generar combustiones espontáneas e inducidas, e incluso cambiar patrones cerebrales, inducir conductas y producir enfermedades biológicas.



Mas info: http://www.pcv-venezuela.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6292&Itemid=26


Pero: incluso cambiar patrones cerebrales, inducir conductas. ¿será cierto? Esto dice que si: La Operación MK Ultra fue un programa de investigación secreto de la Agencia Central de Inteligencia (CIA) de los Estados Unidos, que trataba de encontrar métodos para controlar la mente.

Y eso se dio a conocer por *Michael Hayden* director de la CIA, cuando fueron "desclasificados", es decir, hechos públicos una colección de cientos de documentos guardados como secretos durante largo tiempo por la Agencia Central de Inteligencia Norteamericana (CIA) que comprenden la historia de este organismo entre los años de 1953 a 1973. Mejor conocidos como Joyas de la Familia

.

¿Conspiración? que se yo... 

Si tienes tiempo puedes ver estos videos, no hablan de la conspiración hacia Haití (en dado caso de que sea cierto) pero si habla de muchas otras conspiraciones Y FUERON REALES  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xjnRg5f6HE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuVCkndFvtc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOWrrPbgux4&feature=related



KARAPALIDA dijo:


> que manera de hablar pabadas todas pegaditas y con tantas ganas.



Verdaderamente único el tipo ese.


----------



## DanielU (Ene 22, 2010)

Armaron un Line Array de sirenas antiaereas apuntando sobre falla de la placa tectonica del caribe.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 22, 2010)

Otro de los últimos fenómenos naturales que se le atribuye al Haarp fue el terremoto en China en 2008 y uno de los argumentos son estas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKMTSDzU1Z4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BwIadY5FI8

Qué explicación podrían darle a la aparición de auroras lejos de los polos y casualmente minutos antes del terremoto? En haití pasó algo similar según registraron con un instrumento que mide variaciones en la ionósfera los días del terremoto, estaba en el link de Taringa pero lo suspendieron al post (quién lo habrá dado de baja )


----------



## fernandob (Ene 22, 2010)

ah...................la web.

sera la evolucion ????


no hay cientos de universidades en el mundo?? en cada pais?
han visto algun articulo serio??

aunque , si lo pienso 2 veces he visto algunas cosas de universidades que ........... aunque si lo pienso mas.........fue el la web !!!!!!!!!!!!!

hoy justo hablaba con un amigo de un tema particular y hablabamso de la web, el nuevo sistema de comunicacion.

hoy uno BUSCA INFORMACION EN LA WEB, diria uno que es maravilloso, uno tiene una biblioteca infinita en su casa, asi lo pensaba yo........pero.
e suna biblioteca ???
lso libros los hacen gente , digamso seria, con respaldo, no creo que una editorial edite un libro de geometria analitica o de el sistema sanguineo escrito por un desconocido.
y encima de lo que se edita............a las bibliotecas llega lo mas reconocido.

pero la web es alegre.
es fantastica, cualquiera puede colgar todo un desarrollo, o un video, casero o bien armado.

la web es la web, pura alegria.

miren los foros por ejemplo:
es mas amigable entrar en un foro a preguntar a ..........un desconocido que buscar a alguien ral, o meterse a un buen curso luego de haber buscado algo serio, o comprar un buen libro o .........ir a la biblioteca.


y asi estamos, en lo que estamos y como estamos.

ah..de paso ya que estoy escribiendo, 2 consultas:
1 -- tengo un dolorcito de espaldas, : alguien conoce un foro amigable d emedicina??
2 -- estoy buscando un circuito para controlar un motorcito de 220v monofasico, pero que mantenga el torque aun con velocidades bajas.
algo facil, no me gusta andar soldando cis.
y probado, por que no me voy a poner a hacer algo que no funciona, algun "profesional" de los que se que hay.
por que quien tenga la amabilidad de ayudarme es UN AMIGO y es un MUY BUEN PROFESIONAL.
me lo pasan ??
por MP por favor.

  




EDIT:
el terremoto no se quien lo provoco, pero veo a los haitianos morfandose entre ellos, como animalitos.
un poquitin desesperados.
y lo veo en casa , en mi TV.
y veo que muchos "ponen la camara" para decir :
"hey........yo estuve alla, yo fui a auyudar" (NOTA**) 
pero , hay , cuantos paises en el mundo??
cuantos sabian que alla los haitianos viven con 1 dolar al mes ??
cuantos paises de esos que la tienen clara saben que con mandar un avioncito no hacen un sorete, es como tirar un sandwich a mil personas.
saben organizar guerras, saben darle a la lengua , saben hundir paises.

haiti : chiquito y hecho mierda.
de el otro lado : EL RESTO DE EL MUNDO.

y ??????????? 

ven los videos de HOY .

el resto de el mundo es un soretin , y los de haiti estan en el fondo de el pozo, como tantos otros paises que han estado como la remier.......y ????
que hicieron EL RESTO DE EL MUNDO.

que mas da si el terremoto fue provocado, que problema?? si tienen miles de bombas atomicas, tienen una lista gigante de excusas para atacarte diciendo que sos un pais que "atentas contra sus intereses" o que "escondes terroristas o armas de destruccion masiva".
o te pueden tirar un virus.
o darte vuelta la economia y que terminemso como animales.
para que molestarse con un terremoto.???
para decir :
tengo mil + una forma de joderte ???????
si............puede ser, es verdad.





NOTA: hay mucha gente ayudando hoy en haiti y en otros sitios, gente muy buena, , estoy seguro y esa gente ayuda, no dedican ni un minuto a hacerse publicidad.


----------



## DanielU (Ene 22, 2010)

yo diria que el 90% de la informacion en internet es: Me contaron, lei por ahi, se dice que...


----------



## ricardodeni (Ene 22, 2010)

yo creo firmemente que "maravillasaudio" estaba probando su nuevo amplicador para subwoofer jajaja


----------



## palomo (Ene 22, 2010)

Jajajaja     pero como? todavia lo recuerdan, sera que al fin encontro como desfasar 360º una señal he hiso la prueba quemando uno de los capacitores que nunca conecto, siiiii aquellos que funcionan con cables invicibles.

Pero ya dejemoslo al pobre ahorita anda fantaciando por PCPaudio, no he tenido mucha oportunidad de entrar a esa pagina pero lo ultimo que lei fue que Che ya le dio una amonestacion.


----------



## jreyes (Ene 23, 2010)

El tipo que aparece en los videos que colgó mnicolau es un comentarista de tv con cierta trayectoria en el país; sin embargo dicha trayectoria no se refiere a la tv de investigación a algún tipo de periodismo serio; sino más bien a programas de corte adolescente (cine gore) y otros derechamente esotéricos.

Acá en Chile se le suele dar tribuna a charlatanes que cuenten un cuento bien contado, aunque sean unos vendepomadas de primera.


Adiosín...!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 23, 2010)

y como se provoca un terremoto??


----------



## nietzche (Ene 23, 2010)

pues con la maquina que invento tesla, que oiginalmente era para dar electricidad inalambrica gratis al mundo por medio de la ionosfera, el problema vino cuando en el proyecto HAARP usaron el mismo principio de tesla y creaban una super maquina que originaba unas descargas electricas en la ionosfera y despues las placas tectonicas se acomodaban en respuesta a esa electricidad o algo asi, http://mundodesconocido.com/WordPress/?p=177


----------



## fernandob (Ene 23, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> y como se provoca un terremoto??


 
de igual forma que te deshaces de tus enemigos segun la teoria zen:

te sentas al lado de un rio y esperas que pase.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2010)

en realidad..no lo habia pensado antes.
un arma asi SI ES UTIL.

elimina el efecto colateral.

asi un pais puede tirar la piedra y esconder la mano.

si, es muy util,puede una nacion SER TAAAAANNNNN hipocrita y HDP como para causar un daño y luego aparecer como la gran salvadora ofreciendo ayuda.

la verdad, que uno pensaba que la bomba H era el colmo de el ser humano hacia el cinismo, pero un arma de terremosots es un escalon mas (hacia abajo) .

PD: alguien sabe donde se puede pedir la ciudadania de otra especie????


----------

